# Divorce Corp.



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Much of it may be hyperbole but there might be some helpful information here for those in the cities where it is showing. After seeing Dr. Drew's interview on CNN today there are many who are taken advantage of during some of the toughest and most painful times of their lives.

Divorce Corp – Dr. Drew | Dr.Drew


----------

